# Welches Speicherformat für News-Database??



## moccajoghurt (6. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei eine private Website einzurichten, in der auch ein Bereich ist, in dem Admins News hinzufügen können. Die alten News sollen gespeichert werden, damit sie auch später noch angeschaut werden können.

Jetzt frage ich mich wie ich das am besten anstelle. Ich benutze JSPs für die Website, aber ich denke das spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Die Daten im *.txt format zu speichern ist wohl eher ungünstig. Was für Alternativen gibt es?

Gruß mocca


----------



## tagedieb (6. Jan 2011)

Entweder speicherst du deine Daten in einer Datenbank (zu empfehlen) oder du schreibst sie in ein File.
Da musst du dir aber Gedanken ueber das Format (TXT, XML, Java Serialized Obejct) machen und wie du die Daten Archvierst, wenn das File die "Maximalgroesse" erreicht.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (6. Jan 2011)

J2EE: Wenn du nen java webserver hast haste eigentlich auch ne datenbank da mit bei, ich würde den kram darein speichern. 
Tomcat/Jetty ect  installier dir nen beliebigen sql server zb mysql und connecte darauf über jdbc speicher dann die news inne db


----------

